# Talk about TheMailmans PSU problem Clubhouse.



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

I wanna get that lian li Shell case but my PSU I dont think will fit. See the image below. 







That lip will make it a tight fit. What do you guys think I should do to fix it?


----------



## MT Alex (May 17, 2012)

Sign me up!

Can we talk about problems you have other than your PSU, too?

I still don't understand why it's an issue with standoffs.  Most can be moved.  I can see why you'd have troubles with a clunker like a 922, but the Lian Li should be better.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2012)

wut?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

We should fix it with love


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

Love power!


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)

Same problem as this I guess.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1922/8/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> Can we talk about problems you have other than your PSU, too?
> 
> I still don't understand why it's an issue with standoffs.  Most can be moved.  I can see why you'd have troubles with a clunker like a 922, but the Lian Li should be better.



Same kinda stand offs. Metal with rubber at the top.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2012)

this is a terrible "clubhouse"


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2012)

What makes you think it wont fit?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

The rised fan grill is not in the original measurements when the PSU was released. It will snag on the sides of the PSU cage.




Easy Rhino said:


> this is a terrible "clubhouse"



This clubhouse has awesome sauce written all over it.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2012)

Use a hammer


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2012)

mailman, i have that same psu. i put it in this case: 

LIAN LI PC-V352B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop C...

and it was hell on earth to work with. sure everything fits, but i am never opening it up. if it stops working i will just throw the whole thing out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> mailman, i have that same psu. i put it in this case:
> 
> LIAN LI PC-V352B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop C...
> 
> and it was hell on earth to work with. sure everything fits, but i am never opening it up. if it stops working i will just throw the whole thing out.



lol I knew it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> mailman, i have that same psu. i put it in this case:
> 
> LIAN LI PC-V352B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop C...
> 
> and it was hell on earth to work with. sure everything fits, but i am never opening it up. if it stops working i will just throw the whole thing out.



Mother of god thats a small case! I thought my Bgears case was small!


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> mailman, i have that same psu. i put it in this case:
> 
> LIAN LI PC-V352B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop C...
> 
> and it was hell on earth to work with. sure everything fits, but i am never opening it up. if it stops working i will just throw the whole thing out.






THis case came up as well, you have NO IDEA how relevant that thing is to the discussion at hand!


THe weird issue with Mialman's PSU(and i guess yours as well) is that the grill is part of the casing, and as such, cannot be removed at all. THere are quite a few cases that have this problem, A great remoinder here that part choice when designing/bulding a rig is absolutely critical.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Mail man, Does this PSU still under warranty?


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2012)

Meh, just buy a dremel and clearance the bracket.


----------



## erixx (May 17, 2012)

If it doesn't fit..... LUBE!


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

Wile E said:


> Meh, just buy a dremel and clearance the bracket.



Heh. IF LianLi cases were still assembled 100% with screws, it wouldn't even be that hard. Boo to them for going with pop-rivets!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> THis case came up as well, you have NO IDEA how relevant that thing is to the discussion at hand!
> 
> 
> THe weird issue with Mialman's PSU(and i guess yours as well) is that the grill is part of the casing, and as such, cannot be removed at all. THere are quite a few cases that have this problem, A great remoinder here that part choice when designing/bulding a rig is absolutely critical.



Very true. Ill have to use a case that the PSU goes in the side like all mid-size cases. Sucks but I'm not dumping this PSU. To good of a deal on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

There is still hope. Like dave said! Maybe you can take out the panels that surround the PSU in that case?


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

It'd probably be easier to make some minor mods to the case if ya really want to use the shell-case. That realyl is a damn good PSU. But hte hole the PSU goes into is really weird...strange they didn't choose to use a PSU bracket plate like many of their other "high-end" cases...


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Heh. IF LianLi cases were still assembled 100% with screws, it wouldn't even be that hard. Boo to them for going with pop-rivets!



Granted, but just clearancing where the grill will hit when trying to slide the psu in shouldn't be hard.

Or he could drill out the rivets and replace them with screws. lol.


----------



## MT Alex (May 17, 2012)

Bah, I own one of those damn 352s, the original, not the B, and any power supply is a pain in the ass in one of those, especially where the cables come out.  I don't think an non modular would even work in one.  Mine is sitting out in my junk heap in the garage.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

You know, perhaps not that large of an issue, look here:







Might be just enough room for it to squeeze in!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Looks like there is some clearance!


----------



## MT Alex (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks like there is some clearance!



Roger, Roger.  What's my vector, Victor, Over?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 17, 2012)

Hey man looks are subjective and all but I seriously can't believe you truly want that case.

Lian Li has both the sexiest and ugliest cases on the market.


----------



## MT Alex (May 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey man looks are subjective and all but I seriously can't believe you truly want that case.



I'm pretty sure it tickles his inner Huffington.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Maybe we should all pitch in an get MM this case for being the awesomest guy on the forums!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You know, perhaps not that large of an issue, look here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/11-05-10/49i.jpg
> 
> ...



Is the the fullsize shell or the micro one? I know there are two different ones.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is the the fullsize shell or the micro one? I know there are two different ones.



Micro. I got that from the TPU news posting when Lian Li announced it.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145546


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Micro. I got that from teh TPU news posting when LianLI announced it.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145546



Nice. I wish I could see a straight on shot from the back. I mean its dumb if they do not have about 8th of an inch clearance on the top or bottom. I mean a LOT of PSU's have elevated fan grills.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nice. I wish I could see a straight on shot from the back. I mean its dumb if they do not have about 8th of an inch clearance on the top or bottom. I mean a LOT of PSU's have elevated fan grills.



That's what a dremel is for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

Wile E said:


> That's what a dremel is for.



I can draw as precise as medical illustrations. Give me a dremel and you might as well give me a table saw.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe we should all pitch in an get MM this case for being the awesomest guy on the forums!



I got five on it.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got five on it.....



lol I got 10 on it!

This case is on my wish list right now. I'm gonna get the following in the next year or so.

1. 670 (when it comes down)
2. SATA 3 SSD. (Got SATA 2)
3. Decker Keyboard.
4. That shell case.
5. 16gb of RAM.

When they go on sale I score one of those.


----------



## razaron (May 17, 2012)

Wile E said:


> What makes you think it wont fit?



Moar lube.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2012)

razaron said:


> Moar lube.



Nah. Just spit on it and slide it in.


----------

